# only in america



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

hahaha

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/4174519.stm


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

WTF?

I'm starting to doubt the BBCs cred. My country is retarted, but not THAT retarted. Actually, i don't think they'll use it on the battlefield, but on each other in the barracks because the miltary is half gay anyway, and its no fun when half the platoon doesn't want to participate in the butt ramming festivities.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, i finally found out what my dream job would be. I would love to be the guy thinking this kind of stuff up.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's like that fake CNN news page that was floating around a few years ago saying that giving oral sex reduced a woman's chance of getting breast cancer.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> WTF?
> 
> I'm starting to doubt the BBCs cred. My country is retarted, but not THAT retarted. Actually, i don't think they'll use it on the battlefield, but on each other in the barracks because the miltary is half gay anyway, and its no fun when half the platoon doesn't want to participate in the butt ramming festivities.


i dunno about that ziggo. i know i cant spell for sh1t.. but trying to give your country a 'boost' in the intelligence department by mispelling the word meaning lack of intelligence.. twice no less.. is not helping your case one bit im afraid.

:lol:


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

lol sleepingbeauty. I remember watching this program on channel 4 about 3 months ago that showed from declasified military reports in the 50's, that the US spent 100's of millions of dollars trying to work out how to literally walk through walls, and how to develop a death star that will kill a man instantly simply by staring at them.
No wonder you have no free health care, you've spent all your money

(I'm not anti-american, i just cant help but laugh :lol: )


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i laugh whenever i hear that word used to describe people who actually THINK and say.. hey.. something isnt quite right here. :x

theres nothing wrong with that. the words anti american is so overused its just comical. and once you are deemed 'anti american'.. that automatically makes you a TERRORIST!!!! and an AL QAEDA SUPPORTER!!!! OOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

first they ban cat stevens .. whos next?? MOZ?? :roll:










*America Is Not The World *

America your head's too big
Because America, Your belly's too big
And I love you, I just wish you'd stay where you is

In America, The land of the free they said 
And of opportunity
In a just and a truthful way
But where the president, Is never black female or gay
And until that day
You?ve got nothing to say to me
To help me believe

In America, It brought you the hamburger 
Well America you know where, 
You can shove your hamburger
And don't you wonder
Why in Estonia they say
Hey you, Big fat pig
You fat pig, You fat pig

Steely Blue eyes with no love in them, Scan The World
And a humourless smile
With no warmth within, Greets the world 
And I, I have got nothing To offer you No-no-no-no-no
Just this heart deep and true, 
Which you say you don't need

See with your eyes, Touch with your hands, 
please
Hear through your ears, Know in your soul, 
please
For haven't you me with you now?
And I love you, I love you
I love you, And I love you
I love you, I love you


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a phonetic way of spelling retarded. Just like you're a phaggot for pointing that out to me because when you type as fast as I do, you don't exactly pay much attention to whats going on except the thoughts in my head. :x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Who wouldn't want to walk through walls? And since, according to quantum physics, we are just a collection of bands of energy, we should theoretically be able to alter our wavelengths and walk through walls. Unfortunately there's no coming back from a rapid energy conversion 

I'm very pro-American myself. My America...the semi-urban Middle West


----------



## hangingon77 (Dec 28, 2004)

where does ziggo get that quote on the end of his posts from? i lahk it....i lahk it a laht.

im being serious though


----------

